# Tornado in Wisconsin....



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

Just think... most guys between Milwaukee and Chicago probably have the snowplows and ice melt ready...

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/crnews/display_story.php?wfo=mkx&storyid=12112&source=0


----------



## GFX (Sep 6, 2005)

Way it sounds, there were a few here. Looks like some decent damage. Showed a Dodge Durango on the news that looked like it was tossed like a matchbox car. They are calling for possible 1-2" of snow for tomorrow night.

As the saying goes here, if you don't like the weather in Wisconsin, just wait a few minutes and it'll change.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Yeah we had a supposed F-3 on the ground for about a 5 mile stretch about 40 miles east of here....


----------

